# How to activate Dual channel Memory?



## maxfusion (May 7, 2006)

Hi can someone help

I have a motherboard which is ASROCK 939Dual-SATA2 running on AMD 3500+
I have 2 pieces of Kingston 512 DDR400 CL3 RAM. I cant activate the Dual channel memory 
i tried to put both in DDR 1 & 2 and also to DDR 3 & 4 but when i reboot my Windows
XP, the startup still says its in single channel memory.
Can anyone help pls


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2006)

Make sure that first, you have each piece of ram in the same colored slots.


----------



## maxfusion (May 7, 2006)

I have...both of them is in the blue slots


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2006)

Ok, now dont know about your particular bios, but go in, and you can see it will have a function like "Dual Channel"  switch that to on.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 7, 2006)

usually its the 1st & 3rd slot (if your board takes 4 sticks of RAM)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2006)

But on that board, the slots are not staggered.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 7, 2006)

My mistake, Ive just looked at a pic of one.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:
			
		

> My mistake, Ive just looked at a pic of one.



You are right, most boards do stagger the slots, but it is easy to use the colors.  This board is just different.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 7, 2006)

I have the same board, they are colour coded, dual channel in 1 and 2 or 3 and 4.  Dual channel mode is automatic so I can only believe yours are not a specifically a "matched" pair, you have probably bought them individually.

It will say on the BIOS startup screen "Dual channel mode" if it is or just press F2 and look at the first "post" page.


----------

